# Apassionatta cue...



## SvK (Dec 11, 2007)

OK,

recently Johnny Marks posted a session of "Herrmann's Fahrenheit 451" with an unused cue called "The Corridor"......

......Well I had this unused progression that was very similar, and decided to completely "hack" ripp-off the phrasing and orchestration from the unused "The Corridor"..but use my progression...


It's all Apassionata VSL... With NO divisi....so 1st violins play 1 line, 2nd play 1 line, Violas 1 line, Celli 1 line, bass 1 line....

GO HERE (SvK_Corridor_Homage.mp3.........6th from bottom)

http://homepage.mac.com/WebObjects/FileSharing.woa/wa/default?user=svonkampen&templatefn=FileSharing1.html&xmlfn=TKDocument.1.xml&sitefn=RootSite.xml&aff=consumer&cty=US&lang=en (SvK_Corridor_Homage.mp3)

GO HERE (for original cue)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea ... =176746873


ps: If you use Appassionata correctly, 1 line per section NO DIVISI.....it's hard to beat (with EQ, and right er, tails of course)

SvK


----------



## SvK (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is what the "Velocity Crossfading" swells look like for those interested......

The other thing that is crucial for this sort of cue is the tempo changes.....

In my cue I set the ime-signature to 8/4........the first 6 8th notes are @ 110bpm, but the last 2 8th notes are @ 96bpm.

So there is a "lingering" on those tail chords...

SvK


----------



## Ed (Dec 11, 2007)

I realy like this sound!!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Dec 11, 2007)

Me too! Wow!


----------



## synthetic (Dec 11, 2007)

Did you draw in those curves? I think the last note in the phrase might come down a little too much a few times. Very nice sound, though.


----------



## SvK (Dec 11, 2007)

thanx, Guys

ps: Synthetic...yes I drew them (Logic has a curve shaper tool.........The shapes are crucial)



SvK


----------



## SvK (Dec 11, 2007)

When u guys say "nice-sound" are you just referring to the mix?

SvK


----------



## DrDr (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds very lush but although very warm and intimate.
I like the way you use the fadings! Good job!


----------



## JohnG (Dec 11, 2007)

I think the sound and performance are an uncanny evocation of Herrmann's performances. I have Psycho on my iPhone and it just conjures up his whole ethos -- the swells, the quick pull-back in both volume and intensity, plus the tempo changes at the ends of phrases (very characteristic of his style).

It's a reminder to me of why John Williams regularly (but not exclusively) conducts without clicks. It's very difficult to conduct and / or play to a click that is doing what you did, but it's a very natural thing with a live conductor.


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 12, 2007)

Sounds good. Are you using your special EQ settings on the App strings?

Mahlon


----------



## SvK (Dec 12, 2007)

Mahlon, thanx...

yes...they have changed a bit...not much mind you.....

SvK


----------



## SvK (Dec 12, 2007)

Johnny G thanx 

SvK


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 12, 2007)

Wonderful Steve (as usual). You are right on not to assign more than 1 line per section :D 


Can't find your AP EQ settings - can you post those settings again - purty please. Both the mix and writing are quite good.

Did you use legato patches or regular 'sus' ones? Love the way the lines 'melt' into each subsequent note (really smoother than the typical legato patches - I am sure your Controller fading in/out helped this tremendously.)


Thanks


Rob


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 12, 2007)

Steve - just listened to it again. I really like that you took out all of the 'nasal' - but they still have a good 'rosin' sound them. (looking forward to the EQ settings but is this the 2900 hx and 4500 hz bands that were scooped out???)


Rob


----------



## SvK (Dec 12, 2007)

ROB here are the Apass_Violin_EQ for now......you will need two ChannelEqs in a row to do this in Logic....

ps: remember that the Early Reflection (not the tails) that I am sending to is "Todd AO" it is very warm and FAT......so what you are hearing is the ApassViolins+EQ sounding just as loud as the Early Reflection (Todd AO).....

I used Legato patches..lots of key switching between Leg, Heavy VIB Leg, Sforz Leg, Out of Tune Leg, .....

SvK


----------



## SvK (Dec 12, 2007)

ROB...here is part 2 of the APassViolins EQ in Logic...


----------



## JBacal (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice!

--Jay


----------



## SvK (Dec 12, 2007)

JBacal....

Coming from you that is a really big compliment..THANX!!

Writing wise the last Celli notes in the last 3 phrases are weak...not great...i also think the sonority gets a little lost on some of those "phrase ending" chords....the harmonies are great, it's a level thing....however I am moving on to the next "cell".......

SvK


----------



## SvK (Dec 12, 2007)

ROB.....

Here are the pics of my VIOLA_APASS EQ's again in 2 parts.......


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 12, 2007)

SvK @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> ROB here are the Apass_Violin_EQ for now......you will need two ChannelEqs in a row to do this in Logic....
> 
> ps: remember that the Early Reflection (not the tails) that I am sending to is "Todd AO" it is very warm and FAT......so what you are hearing is the ApassViolins+EQ sounding just as loud as the Early Reflection (Todd AO).....
> 
> ...




Thanks Steve. That's right - I do remember the Todd AO item. I'll horse around with the 'depth' of your settings to accommodate the IR I am using. Thanks again Steve. Really sounds good.


Are you going to get the APII (sordinos)?

Rob


----------



## SvK (Dec 12, 2007)

VIOLAS_APASS...prt2


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks again Steve. Just looking at the VA's - looks good. Of course material and ears are final judge but I like the 'mud' freq's you 'dug out'.

Too many times just rushing to deliver a project I don't spend enough time on this side of production - especially for these blasted sample strings. :cry: 


Rob


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 12, 2007)

Sounds great.


----------



## Conor (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow. :shock: 

I've just aquired VSL, and am looking forward to adding the Apassionata strings when I can spare some more cash. Your mp3 and all those images are now residing in their own folder on my desktop, for future reference. :D 

I wonder if you could explain how you came up with these EQ settings? I'm an EQ n00b, so a complete "walkthrough" would be fantastic if you have the time -- but mostly I'm wondering what are the offensive sounds that merit such a sharp cut around 1K in the violins / 200 in the violas.

Thanks!
--Conor


----------



## SvK (Dec 13, 2007)

Cobra,

SHARP CUTS:

Each of those sharp cuts only affects on of the note. It's easy. no magic....

Start with the celli: Hold down the sustains of each note of the celli from the bottom up.......hold each one for a long time.....Certain low notes will "BOOM" your sub-woofer / headphones/ monitors wayyyy to much......That BOOM is caused by "1" frequency only.......

To find it, simply BOOST a tite band, and sweep its frequency slowly, when you find the culprit, the EQ will distort like crazy, now drop it way down until the note sounds "even" compared to the ones to the left and right of it.......

That's it....

SvK


----------



## JohnnyMarks (Dec 13, 2007)

SvK,

Great sound, you can really hear your TLC on this. And always appreciate that you dive right and share your approach to the nuts and bolts - specifics, graphics and all. Makes for the kind of engaging posts you look for here at vi-c.

I would imagine you're chomping at the bit for APII. With your EQ skills and intimacy with the Hermann style I very much look forward to hearing what you'll be posting...

Cheers.


----------



## SvK (Dec 13, 2007)

Johnny Marks...Thanx!!

SvK

HERE ARE THE CELLI APASS using the Q10 from waves.....BE EXACT!

SvK


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello Steve,

Is there a reason why you use Logic's EQ for the Violins & Violas, but Waves for the cello? Do you do anything to the basses? 

Also, what reverb do you use for your "main hall?" You mentioned that your sending the early reflection to "Todd AO." What reverb is this? Are you routing this inside VSL VI somehow? I'm new to this VSL VI world.  

Thanks again for sharing this wonderful work, as well as giving us insight on how you created it! Very cool!!


----------



## SvK (Dec 13, 2007)

JT3....

it just happened that way.....you can use either ....however with Logic EQ it will require 3 in a row since there are not enough notch bands......

Basses Huh?

ok


I use TODD AO for early reflection ONLY

I use the tails of Disney Hall....(14m and 24m)

So 3 instances of IRs

Todd AO early Relections
Disney Hall 14 m tail
Disney Hall 24 m tail

that's it

SvK


----------



## SvK (Dec 13, 2007)

Here ya go:

BASSES prt1 (applies to Apass as well as standard Vienna Basses)


----------



## SvK (Dec 13, 2007)

BASSES prt2


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 13, 2007)

SvK @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> JT3....
> I use TODD AO for early reflection ONLY
> 
> I use the tails of Disney Hall....(14m and 24m)
> ...



Thanks again for the information. I take it your using Altiverb? Also, how do you use the two different Disney Hall reverbs? Are they in succession, or are you using, say, the 24 m for basses and cello, 14m for violins, violas? I'm new to this whole idea of "early reflections" and using multiple reverbs, so any general tips on setting this up would be greatly appreciated. I dont mind experimenting; I just dont know where to start. I'm running Logic if that helps any. 

Thanks again!


----------



## SvK (Dec 13, 2007)

No I am using Space Designer not Altiverb

Not in succession:

gotta work now 

more later

SvK

ps: I will say that the Todd AO early refelcetion is waaayyyyyy more important than what tails you use..........


----------



## OLB (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks a lot SvK, these shares are very generous! Much appreciated!


----------



## Niah (Dec 15, 2007)

This sounds absolutely gorgeous SvK, I was on the fence about the appassionata but now I am certainly reconsidering. Also thank you very much about sharing those EQ settings with the rest of us.

Keep posting man

=o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 15, 2007)

Sounds amazing. Thanks for sharing those settings with us as well. 8)


----------



## nikolas (Dec 15, 2007)

WOW!

Yes it sounds excellent!


----------



## SvK (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey...guys...

thanx alot for props....

really...thanx!

SvK


----------



## madbulk (Dec 15, 2007)

I love your stuff man. Excellent always.
So more props and more thanks also for the generosity in sharing the eq. I just bought SE and instantly after ordering it ran to search for your eq settings.


----------

